# "Access Denied - Security Block"



## ions (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm getting that message in the title when I try and post an image in one of the galleries.

Specifically it's in this thread: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=7443.msg143639#new that I am getting that error.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2012)

I see you have successfully posted a image in that forum, so it might be something intermittent. You will need to email the administrator (Canon Rumors) if it persists. If you were blocked, you could not post at all.


----------



## ions (Jul 7, 2012)

Yeah, it is intermittent. I'll give it some time before I email someone about it. I was curious if anyone else was experiencing this.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

Not sure what causes this. I thought it was certain trigger words, but it's more than that. Yesterday, I got that message when replying to a post with a complete quote of the original to which I was replying. I deleted the quoted text, and the reply posted successfully. Clearly, the original post went up, yet something in that same text caused a problem with my reply?


----------



## ions (Jul 7, 2012)

I thought it was because I was trying to post multiple images. The only content of the posts that received that message was the BBCode that flickr produces for sharing shots. I tried to put 3 images in one post, when I pared it down to one it went through.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2012)

I've read somewhere that its a issue in SMF. I send a e-mail to Craig about it sometime back, but he was planning to replace SMF anyway. Thats why you should point out issues like this to him, he is the only one who can fix a issue with the SMF installation.


----------



## ions (Jul 9, 2012)

It's happening to me again in the above linked thread when I try to post any of the following images from flickr whether alone or as a group:

sigh... it's doing the same thing here when I try and post the content using code tags. The three images I am trying to post are the following:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherbrian/5928599052/#in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherbrian/5928665680/#in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/christopherbrian/5928791190/#in/photostream/

I'm using the very same method to post those as I am with other images that are working.

I see that others are experiencing this as well. My issue appears to be the same, perhaps a thread merge?


----------



## dstppy (Aug 30, 2012)

I got this today, couldn't figure it out. I'm a bad, bad boy. :-[


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2012)

I've received it a few times, I have always been able to reduce or take special characters out of the test and repost. However, I think that for some, that is not the issue.


----------



## Brock (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm getting the same message when I tried to reply to a EOS Bodies 70D rumor thread

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12537.60

So I tried just posting 

TEST

and it worked.

I'd post my post here, but I get the same error when I add it.

Never mind, I figured out what was tripping it up. The word casino


----------



## Admin US West (Jan 26, 2013)

Brock said:


> I'm getting the same message when I tried to reply to a EOS Bodies 70D rumor thread
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12537.60
> 
> ...



Thhere are no settings in the SMF forum controls that block the word, but it could be our host host blocking it. We do have a banned word list, but only 4 words are on it, and they just replace some letters with underlines.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 14, 2013)

Sorry, that's *not* it - today from 7 posts 5 were blocked until I removed huge parts of it. There *has to be some heuristic component*, and this is getting ultra-annoying since the whole message is lost when going back. 

And if something has been blocked (maybe the filters remembers the ip address) it seems to get worse - I had to re-edit this post about 10 times to be able to send it! This nearly makes CR unusable for me.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 14, 2013)

We're on it, hope to have it fixed shortly.


----------

